# Blackhawk SERPA holsters



## Kendallbearden (Feb 1, 2012)

I just bought one for my .40 s&w. I don't know how I ever lived without one. Much more natural draw than a thumb break holster. They're a little bulky in my opinion for concealed carry, but it should be awesome to carry in the woods. I believe all SERPA holsters can be changed from paddle to belt holsters. They also make leg platforms and shoulder harnesses for them. I have the paddle on mine. The paddle itself is bigger than most. It's comfortable though, and it allows you to change the angle of the holster to however you like it. All in all, they're awesome holsters


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 2, 2012)

I teach firearms training and have used one for over 5 yrs..Great retention just be carefull to release index finger after depressing pad..Enjoy


----------



## bigswede3423 (Feb 2, 2012)

I use one for my Glock 27.  Love it, very comfortable and stable.


----------



## rvick (Feb 2, 2012)

could not do without mine on my glock 23-357. running thru the woods at nite with one gloved hand on a tracking lead & flashlight, i can draw quickly, shoot & re-holster securely (you'll hear the lock click), it allows for the crimson trace grips, too. only drawback is that it will wear the blueing off your gun.


----------



## pasinthrough (Feb 7, 2012)

As stated, you must be careful when drawing not to roll your finger onto the trigger until you are ready.  Another point to rvick, I hope when you are going through the brush, nothing ever goes under the release lever and gets stuck.  If it does, you'll never be able to draw it.  Just a thought.

Good luck with them guys, but I use a hood latch from Galco that operates with your thumb.


----------

